# Well boat or... Well Yacht



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

My boss and my father built this boat. I have had a 20ft well boat for years and they run great. I just thought I'd share some of the pictures with you guys.


























































































































































































































































2011 Custom built Well Boat with tower and much more. This boat has the best of everything and no expense was spared! 24’ long hull with full length tunnel, fiberglass and gel-coat work by Young Boats of Inglis, Fl. The boat is powered by a brand new Mercury 115hp ProXS outboard and its mounted on a CMC high speed jac-plate. The tower was built by Marine Metals and is of similar construction to most yacht tuna towers. The helm station has all of the finest marine electronics including: Garmin 740 touch screen GPS, Clarion & JL Audio Sound System and Mercury Smart Craft Gauge. Other electronics include: Power Pole shallow water anchor, Shadowcaster underwater lights, 10 gallon fresh water washdown, cockpit LED lights, LED navigation lights, dual battery system and power rear hatch. Other great features include: the dual 24 gallon selectable fuel tanks, giant swim platform with dive ladder, rear bimini top, folding tower carriage top, full width rear seat with removable back rest, front and rear removable sun pads, center storage hatch, massive rear storage, 4 bilge pumps, helm station & rear pad canvas covers, custom tandem axle aluminum trailer and much more! Top Speed is 40mph with a 4 blade 19 pitch prop stainless steel prop and averages about 4 mpg. The custom enclosure surrounding the motor keeps any water from splashing up in the boat.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats a sick boat  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

Very impressive boat!!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

that is super cool. first class all the way


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

that thing is wicked!!


----------



## massi (Aug 8, 2018)

Really nice boat man. That shining propeler is like from the expo.  Trust me, yacht isnt such a win after all (depends which one). You do better with a nice little boat and good fishing equipment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2018)

Very nice boat! But with Steve’s money that very nice wire routing should have much better terminations on it than shielded connectors. The glass fuse holder could use an upgrade also. I am not bashing, but I know Steve can afford the best of the best of the best! All in all, it is a very well built well boat done very nicely by professionals!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Very nice. Ive got a 22’ atlantic well boat out of kinston nc. Was my dads. ‘81 draws less than a foot w motor up. Used to pole it backwards w/ sailboard mast back in the day. He d raise hell , “ the bows not made to stand on “. Still miss him


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

That is the fanciest "mullet skiff" I have ever seen.
Nice.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice work. it is shaped like a mullet boat. Are the perforated dividers that go from each side of the coffin box to the bulwarks to keep mullet from sliding back into the cockpit?


----------



## Boatbuilder41 (Jun 23, 2017)

very nice skiff.. i hope to build a tower similar for my skiff.. its taking a while to complete.... if it turns out 1/2 as nice as your skiff... i will be a happy fisherman


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I remember seeing it listed for sale a few years back as sheffield


----------

